# Learning to ride at age 50. Advice wanted



## arcorns (9 February 2008)

Hello all,
At the age of 50 i've decided to learn to ride. it's something that has always appealed but I've never tried before. I've had one lesson which I enjoyed but it was with a group of children &amp; I felt rather out of place.
I would welcome any advice/ experiences of anyone who has been in my position. I live in East sussex.
ARC


----------



## kombikids (9 February 2008)

i started to ride after 15 years again recently and then progressed to owning my own. take it easy and dont pressure yourself, i thought i was still a kid again and would need a month out before i would be out charging round xcountry courses! Just relax get a good school and kind instructor who gives you confidence- why not see if someone on here can recmmend one - and enjoy!


----------



## Eceni (9 February 2008)

Get a good instructor who teaches by positive reinforcement and doesn't treat you as if you were a retarded 12 year old.  

it took me four tries (coming back into riding at 40) to find someone who didn't feel as if they were patronising me, but *did* move my riding forward. If it helps, I went from being a total novice to getting 54% in my first ever prelim test.  I know this isn't huge, but it was a fantastic feeling. 

good luck - it's worth it (and yes, I have my own pony now)

E


----------



## spider (9 February 2008)

Ask around different places. Some riding schools round here (Bucks) do group lessons for adult beginners and for people who are free in the day there are cut price mum's lessons with a cup of tea afterwards.


----------



## Nickijem (9 February 2008)

Never let age be a barrier to want you want to do!  If you can afford it, I would book a few private lessons then join an adult riding lesson - I would hate being with a children's lesson!
The key to learning is to enjoy it and relax.
Good luck, let us know how you get on. You won't regret learning to ride - my hacking companion has just turned 60 and she still loves a good fast canter over the stubble fields.
Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fleur100 (9 February 2008)

Well done you 

I assume you have bought up all the radox herbal bath LOL. Seriously though I hope you have lots of fun.


----------



## Cloudhorse (9 February 2008)

If you do have group lessons, don't go in groups of more than 4 at a time, otherwise you don't get as much individual attention and end up spending 3/4 of the time walking/trotting large while the instructor is watching the others.  To improve from lesson to lesson, I really believe you need someone watching your every move all the time 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think you get more value for money having private lessons of about 30 mins, as you progress faster, but group lessons have their place too, as a way to meet other riders, and also, then you're not always feeling scrutinised 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Although scrutiny is actually no bad thing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh and I know of a guy who rides in his 80s


----------



## kent (9 February 2008)

Not giving my age away on here, but age has got nothing to do with it.  I fully expect to be riding the ggs at well turned 70, never mind 50.  Then I shan't need Income Protection Insurance for when I fall off!

Just go, enjoy.

And the older you get, the easier it is to have an empathy with the far-more-competant-than-me kids.  

I find private lessons more productive, because in a group lesson the kids (That's anyone under 30 to me) have all performed each excercise perfectly before I have even sorted out what the hell we are meant to be doing.  However I do enjoy my group lessons, and the other riders and instructor do come back each week, so they have obviously learned to live with my incompetence.  I don't think they all really need to take the valium.


----------



## maggiehorse (9 February 2008)

i taught a good friend (male 64 bad knees lol but otherwise fit and well ) to ride in two weeks (riding every day ) he thouroughly enjoyed it and is coming to ride again next month , but as for getting him to go to local equestrian centre where he lives for lessons , hes terrified , thinks hes too old , will be showed up by kids etc , i think its harder to try new things as you get older , by the way hes now decided to buy jods and chaps , cant wait to see this


----------



## IsabelleJ (9 February 2008)

Now that I have a horse (who is adorable and suitable for a novice) my Mum has finally decided that she would like to ride, at the age of 60!

She wanted me to teach her, as she thought she would be embarrassed if anyone else saw her, but I have persuaded her to have private lessons on my horse with my instructor.

I can definitely recommend private lessons, at least to begin with, to help you get your confidence. If you are in group lessons, can you ask the riding school if maybe there are any other adults in any of the other group lessons?

Good luck!

Isabelle


----------



## Muffin61 (9 February 2008)

Firstly well done, I really do appreciate what you are facing as a novice at +40. I myself only started riding last year and I turn 47 in May. I personally found my way forward by finding a good instructor. They can be hard to track down but you will know when you have found the right one, sounds obvious I know but I found that my instructor knows my limits but just pushes me enough to challenge me each time, but at anytime will come back and go over things I may have forgotten. I now own my own horse which was a big step for me, but the advantage is that I can now ride as often as I like or as often as work and home life allow. Good luck with your riding its a fantastic pursuit and us men are few and far between, in fact Im the only man at my stables who owns and rides a horse!! Come on ladies get your husbands, boyfriends out into the fresh air and away from the TVs.


----------



## cavalo branco (9 February 2008)

Well done and welcome!! I am 52 and live in East Sussex as well, but I have been riding for a long time! Loads of good advice re lessons on here but I'd add some extras - try and get 1/2 hour private lessons or in a group of 2 adults but also just try to spend time with horses - offer to tack up, groom etc or watch horses at events so you get to know them from the ground and how they tick. Also, do some stretching/ pilates/other exercise because we all get increasingly stiff with age and warm-up muscles before your lesson. Several short sessions per week would be better than one long session until you develop the correct muscles. Good luck!!


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (9 February 2008)

Hi 

I work in a small riding school in east sussex, 
last year i started teaching a 57 year old to ride she has progessed really well age should not be a barrier. i treat her the same as any other learner we disguss what he wants to achive and i help her to achive these things she has weekly lessons and loves it. 

Its important that you find a riding school that will help you to achieve what you want in a in comfortable friendly atmosphere and you find an instructor that you get on with. 

You should never have to ride in a group of children as this will instantly make you uncomftable the lady i teach only comes week days so there are no childen around !! 

always be postive riding is a great way to relax, get fit and enjoy the countryside. There are some great riding schools around. Enjoy learning


----------



## cariad (9 February 2008)

50 is nothing. Go for it. My friend's mum started riding lessons at 71. We knew Sir John Miller before he died, equerry to the Queen and he was still hunting at some amazing age like 86 - but he said he had to keep up with his sister who was older! He went round Badminton in the days when you didn't get to walk the course, you just went off and jumped whatever was in front of you.

I would endorse what others have said about having private rather than group lessons. They initially might seem more expensive, but they are better value for money and you learn much more. I went back to riding lessons some 10 years ago and in about 5-6 years went from being a nervous novice to doing shoulder ins and stuff and then bought an advanced medium dressage horse and then started doing flying changes and passage and stuff. I would not have believed it possible. Unfortunately, he did his suspensory ligament in a few years back and so can't do high level stuff any more, but he is still fine for lower level and hacking.

Get out there and do it! It's great! Are you anywhere near Julian Marczak's place in East Sussex? He is chairman of the Association of British Riding Schools and his mother ran Suzanne's Riding School in London for centuries. He rides Spanish horses/classical riding and is a lovely chap. Sadly, he is looking to re-locate nearer the bright lights and big city again - he misses London! - so I don't know whether he's still there or if he is, for how long. May be a good contact for instructors, though. I advise the ABRS, so I do know him personally, though you'll have to PM me for my real name if you want to name drop!


----------



## henryhorn (9 February 2008)

You will gain far more from private lessons even if you only have half the time compared with a group. 
Find an instructor who will spend time ensuring you learn how to sit correctly and everything becomes much easier. Once you are reasonably secure at trot and canter go hacking. 
Use the hacking to understand the lessons and try and have longer hacks if possible. 
Once you attain this level it's great fun to join a regular group of adults and see how you all progress. 
You really won't get very far in a group of kids, and their apparent ease at doing new things is demoralising!
If you can manage a holiday where you can ride go for it, the halfingers in Austria are brilliant to learn on and you get a bonus of a super holiday too! They aren't too fizzy for a beginner either. 
Good luck..


----------

